# Slow setting glues?



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I have had problems with titebond and titebond 11 setting up too fast when putting together large box joints, does anyone know of slower setting glues that are readily available?


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Look into polyurethane glue like Gorilla glue. I think it has a pretty long open time.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Titebond III


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Rasta: I've ran into the same problem with the slow-set glues, also. They aren't so slow after all !!!
When I have a pretty big glue-up, and lots of parts to put together, I use Hide Glue. Hide Glue is a very slow-setting glue that is used a lot in instrument- making, and is great for woodworking projects. It dries slow, that's why it is so good, and has a good bonding hold.


----------



## stevemc (Nov 6, 2009)

Matt has the answer, titebond III. It has an extended set time.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Titebond III will help. If you need more time than that, use the Polyurethane glue.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

The only drawback to using tb3 is glue creep. I have witnessed it firsthand on a few tops of furniture I have built recently. Another great glue that sets slow is plastic resin glue like weldwood made by dap.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

hide glue

you can re-heat it

that said…......titrebond III


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Roman, What do you mean by "glue creep?" Does it leave a nasty mark that won't take finish?


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Glue creep means the parts move. Yellow wood glues are not 100% rigid, they can move, or "creep" over time. Most noticeable on edge glued joints.


----------



## Mike_Henderson (Nov 22, 2009)

Epoxy glue is available in a variety of setting times. I've used West Systems epoxy with the slow hardener and you have to leave it in clamps for six hours or more. Pot time is over an hour if you keep it cool. Note that if you put a bunch of epoxy in a cup and don't cool it, it will generate heat and set up fast. Just have a pot or some container with ice to sit your cup in.

I think System 3 has some very slow epoxy, also.

Mike


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

During my time in Frank Klaus' class he was a strong adherent of elmers white glue. i only use tb3 on my cutting boards.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got a gallon bottle of Titebond III that I used to glue up my MDF benchtop. It worked really good for that. But now it seems like it's too "watery" or thin, compared to the other TiteBonds I have. It's not that old,either. Maybe 3 months. I haven't had any glueing problems with it, but it sure seems thin, and wants to set up quicker than it's supposed to. It's tan looking, or brown. Depends on your eye-sight…...........

Mike: I've used that epoxy glue your talking about. Maybe not the same brand, but I don't like it. Too messy.
I'll just reach for the Hide glue for longer glue-up time. It works for me…..............


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Titebond 3 and have had good results, Gorrila glue expands so be careful. It is very strong glue but be careful of staining.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Titebond Extend (extended open time ) West systems epoxy, You can buy the hardener with the open time that you need.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I use titebond III…..and I am constantly turning the jug, be it rolling it or turning it upside down, otherwise I find it gets thick on the bottom and thin on the top.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

roman: That's exactly what I'm talking about. I have to do the same with mine. Roll it, shake it, turn it, throw it on the floor, kick it, and ThEN if just might thicken up…............ lol.


----------



## griph0n (Mar 31, 2009)

I switched to Lee Valley Cabinetmaker's Glue 2002 GF because it was cheaper snd ships in the winter better. With it and tb3 on the shelf I seem to reach for the 2002 more often. Open time is 15-20 compared to 10.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=45104&cat=1,110,42965&ap=1


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Creep can be controlled by rubbing together two pieces of 80-100 grit sand paper over the joint after applying the glue. 
Does not affect the integrity of the joint at all..
Gene


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

greetings griphOn: I just looked at the glues at Lee Valley you posted. I've never heard of that brand.

WHEW…..... at $52 bucks a gallon, a person could go broke quick. No mun left for wood.

The other bottles seem comparitable in price to others, though…...........


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

GriphOn has it right. I used 2002 GF to do the laminations on my workbench top. I used it because of the 18 minutes work time, as opposed to the 8 min or so for Titebond. Did the work a year ago, nothing has failed.


----------



## griph0n (Mar 31, 2009)

Whoops

Missed the Titebond price at Lee Valley. I was buying it at the local hardware store. How do they do it? All my old small tb containers are filled with 2002 now anyways.

Lee Valley is my online temple. Better stuff cheaper and shipped to my chilly nortern door.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What is the shelf life of 2002? Lee Valley website didn't mention it.


----------

